# Hoyt boy thinks Mathews is Sexy.... story at 11!



## Brian from GA (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a photo from the NASP state championship this past weekend.... Looks like Sean may finally be turning the corner... Yes that is a Mathews he is oogling!!! Looks like shear jealousy on his face. He is standing pretty dead gum close to Strick too!! Man this photo may bring out more questions than answers. Jr Strick on the left there too.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats just purdy rite there now!!!!!!!!

Need to frame that Pic of Mr. Superman.........


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian, 

You're better than a paparazzi chasing Britney Spears!!

Great photo

Peacock...come on out of that closet. The pictures are out. I knew you were smarter than that in high school.


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 11, 2008)

hey now my bow is famous ,  I think it ranks a 10 on the sexy scale.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 11, 2008)

I Agree, it does.......

Makes me Jealous.......lol


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 11, 2008)

tattooed archer said:


> hey now my bow is famous ,  I think it ranks a 10 on the sexy scale.



Back in black, hit the sack, don't cha know it's good to be back


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Back in black, hit the sack, don't cha know it's good to be back



Yeah, but them black limbs shore would look good with a RASPBERRY riser!! Nice pic, Superman must have lost some of his super powers!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 12, 2008)

He is just doing what everyone else does when Strick shoots...........trying to answer that age old question........you shot that target for what yardage???????


----------



## hansel (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe he's trying to sabotage the comp.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 12, 2008)

NOT COOL, NOT COOL, I WAS SET UP!!!!!!!!
I was looking at the CBE sight. This is how rumors get started. I am a HOYT Shooter, just as soon as the Good LORD decends from his throne in Glory and tell me himself it's ok to shoot a M#@$%*$s, after given him a good talkin to, I'll still have to ask if I have any other options.

That was just a low blow Brian, I thought we was friends, I WAS WRONG. Remember, what goes around comes around


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 12, 2008)

007peacock said:


> NOT COOL, NOT COOL, I WAS SET UP!!!!!!!!
> I was looking at the CBE sight. This is how rumors get started. I am a HOYT Shooter, just as soon as the Good LORD decends from his throne in Glory and tell me himself it's ok to shoot a M#@$%*$s, after given him a good talkin to, I'll still have to ask if I have any other options.
> 
> That was just a low blow Brian, I thought we was friends, I WAS WRONG. Remember, what goes around comes around



Hey Peacock,
 You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 12, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Peacock,
> You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
> Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.



That was good, That rite there was too funny!!!!!!


----------



## waits (Feb 12, 2008)

How nice of you Peacock to put a Hoyt sticker on the bow so it's limbs will hold together. Is there a charge for that?


----------



## hansel (Feb 12, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Peacock,
> You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
> Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.




That was a good one


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 13, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Peacock,
> You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
> Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.



Chris

That's awesome. One of the best comments made on the forum in a loonnggg time.


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Feb 13, 2008)

You liked it because you know that man's blood runs red and black.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 13, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Peacock,
> You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
> Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.



That's funny.  I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 13, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Peacock,
> You do realize that God himself shoots a Mathews, right?
> Iv'e never seen the book of "Hoyt" in the bible.



Gotta give ya credit Chris, that is a good one.


Has any body heard from Brian, I finally got his knife outta my back and I need to return it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 13, 2008)

I just looked at this thread. Holy smokes. Chris my man, that was awesome!!!! Shawn, you're grinning from ear to ear in that pic like you're gonna get to shoot that Mathews or something. YOU WISH!!!! I can't even believe he let you touch it????


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 13, 2008)

he wasnt checkin it out he was probably fixin it! we all know the mathews fall apart, dont we matthewsman????


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## 3darcher (Feb 13, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> he wasnt checkin it out he was probably fixin it! we all know the mathews fall apart, dont we matthewsman????



Yeah, but the one's that don't fall apart win lots of tournaments.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 17, 2008)

*He was just fixin' it fer him!!!!!*

Unlike the Hoyt, it needs lots of attention!


----------

